# evirare win [risolto]

## cloc3

devo operare un nuovo portatile.

ma non posso strappargli gli attribuiti fino alle corde vocali.

voglio dire. la macchina non è mia e sono costretto a lasciare un pochino dell'altro SO.

il problema nasce dal modo in cui è stato installato il windows preesistente.

con fdisk, osservo due partizioni di supporto (boot e ripristino), e una partizione logica estesa M$ (tipo f: W95 estesa LBA).

la partizione estesa, a sua volta, contiene il sistema operativo vero e provo, che la occupa tutta e riempie il disco fino all'orlo.

io desidero, trasformare la partizione estesa in una partizione primaria, comprimere il sistema operativo windows preesistente, senza comprometterlo e costruire una partizione estesa di tipo linux per le cose mie.

è possibile o vado incontro a guai?

come mi conviene fare?

----------

## armaoin

Come prima cosa direi di creare i dischi di ripristino del portatile, cosi male che vada puoi sempre ripristinare il tutto allo stato iniziale.

Per ridurre lo spazio puoi usare l'apposita funzione di windows che ti permette di ridimensionare le partizioni (io sul mio portatile ho fatto cosi).

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> con fdisk, osservo due partizioni di supporto (boot e ripristino), e una partizione logica estesa M$ (tipo f: W95 estesa LBA).
> 
> la partizione estesa, a sua volta, contiene il sistema operativo vero e provo, che la occupa tutta e riempie il disco fino all'orlo.
> 
> 

 

Ma adesso Uindous riesce a partire da una partizione logica? Caspita che progressi mi sono perso  :-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io desidero, trasformare la partizione estesa in una partizione primaria, comprimere il sistema operativo windows preesistente, senza comprometterlo e costruire una partizione estesa di tipo linux per le cose mie.
> 
> 

 

Forse non ti conviene trasformare la partizione estesa in primaria, credo che i tool di recovery nelle partizioni di supporto diventino inefficaci.

Secondo me ti conviene "restringere" la partizione logica di Windows e aggiungere tutte le partizioni logiche che ritieni opportune.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma adesso Uindous riesce a partire da una partizione logica?

 

ti sembra logico?

occupare un'intera partizione primaria con un'unica partizione logica!

e comunque, ancora non lo posso dire, se parte da una partizione logica.

per il per momento, quel portatile non ha ancora fatto certe brutte esperienze.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse non ti conviene trasformare la partizione estesa in primaria, credo che i tool di recovery nelle partizioni di supporto diventino inefficaci.
> 
> Secondo me ti conviene "restringere" la partizione logica di Windows e aggiungere tutte le partizioni logiche che ritieni opportune.

 

non mi piace molto.

sarei costretto a tenere dei linux dentro a una partizione estesa windows.

immagino che a linux non gli faccia un baffo, ma non è bello lo stesso.

e non sembra possibile neanche creare due partizioni estese sullo stesso disco. almeno, sembra che fdisk non mi lasci.

@armaoin per il semplice ridimensionamento, ho sperimentato altrove che i tool di linux, ormai, funzionano bene.

è questo impiccio della partizione estesa che mi sta sull'anima.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Caspita che progressi mi sono perso  
> 
> 

 

colpo di scena.

avevo guardato male.

il fatto, però è persino più eclatante: esistono case produttrici che distribuiscono preinstallazioni assennate di uindous.

la partizione logica che spacciavo di avvio era un disco dati, contenente soltanto il cestino dei rifiuti.

la vera partizione di avvio è una primaria.

a questo punto so cosa fare:

 1. ridimensionare la partizione di sistema;

 2. spostare la partizione dati uindous dalla logica ad una primaria;

 3. riassegnare la nuova partizione dati, ravanando nei registri di uindouos (non mi ricordo come, ma una volta mi è capitato di farlo).

----------

## ago

non ho mai usato dischi di ripristino, quindi non so precisamente...

Tuttavia mi chiedevo se fosse possibile salvare tutto il contenuto della partizione in cui risiede windows, piallare tutto, installare linux e ripristinare windows sulla partizione che desideri

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuttavia mi chiedevo se fosse possibile salvare tutto il contenuto della partizione in cui risiede windows, piallare tutto, installare linux e ripristinare windows sulla partizione che desideri

 

stando ai si dice, le nuove versioni di windows (dopo XP), sono completamente indipendenti dai requisiti hardware della partizione.

ovvero, è sufficiente copiare i file, come in linux.

ma che i si dice dicano tutti la verità, è questione che non mi convince.

e non ho neppure tempo da sprecare in verifiche.

----------

